# Polished Bliss®: 3 Range Rovers, Lotus, Morgan, E-Type & Ferrari!



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I was tidying up my computer today and realised I had quite a few cars I'd never posted so I've decided to just put them all in together as there's more pics of some than others 

First up though is this Supercharged Range Rover Sport (proper fuel guzzler ) that was done last week after making the journey up from St Andrews. It received a 2 day Enhancement and was protected with Auto Finesse Tough Coat:



























































































Made a nice change from Black! 

Speaking of Black Range Rovers, here's one! This particular one was LHD and had been brought over from Spain to be detailed. This also received an Enhancement which made a massive difference as the paint was pretty dull and grey before.

Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro was used to give the following result:



















The car was then protected with Swissvax Crystal Rock:




































































































And here's another black one! This is a Range Rover Sport "Revere". A 5 day Correction Detail was carried out on this one including a solid 24 hour shift from Friday through to Saturday!

Grill removed so I could fit a new badge:










The car received a 3 stage machine polish to remove the defects:

















































The car had obviously been used as a wedding car at some point as it had the give away signs of the ribbons rubbing away on the bonnet and A-Pillars:



































































No expense spared on the interior:














































Crystal Rock was the wax of choice once again:








































































































































I think we'll have a bit of Lotus time now, first up is this pretty rare Type 72 Exige. The car was covered in marring and buffer trails but the owner wasn't wanting perfection so an Enhancement Detail was chosen:




























You can see from the strip down the middle the difference Menzerna 203S and a Polishing Pad made:










LSP for this one was Blackfire Midnight Sun:









































































The Lotus 2 Eleven is another one you won't see that often, this one was brand new and received a Protection Detail with 3 coats of Werkstat Acrylic:































































































































I only got a couple of pics of this Lotus Evora but I thought it was still worth posting 

Wheels needed a severe dosage of Wolf's Decon Gel due to heavy contamination:



















The car only had some mild swirling with the odd scratch here and there so Swissvax Cleaner Fluid topped with Crystal Rock was in order here:























































The Morgan Aero 8 - this was a new purchase for one of our contract customers and received a Protection Detail with Wolf's Body Wrap as LSP:








































































































































Another regular customer had been busy buying a new toy too and what a beauty! A 4.2 Straight Six Jaguar E-Type, no process pics as it was approx 6:30am when I started and it was still dark 










The car was generally pretty clean but the paintwork was full of buffer trails which was preventing the true gloss from showing through. The wheels had started to tarnish ever so slightly from a light covering of road salt too:



















The car had approx 3 and a half days spent on it with the majority of the time going on the paintwork (polished with Menzerna 3.02) and engine bay (polished mainly by machine and Swissvax Metal Polish). All Chrome work including the wheels were polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong and LSP was Auto Finesse Tough Coat topped with Spirit Wax:





















































































































































































Finally last but not least, A Ferrari 575. The owner wanted it spruced up for sale as a new 458 was on the way so a couple of days were spent carrying out an Enhancement Detail.

(Apologies if any of the pics seem a bit washed out, this was me trying to get to grips with the new camera and failing miserably )

Mainly wash marring and the odd scratch here and there, nothing too serious:
































































The paint was quite soft so Menzerna 106FA was used to achieve 95%+ correction:



































































































Rear lights removed to make polishing easier:



















After polishing, the car received 2 coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock:

















































































































































In the end the 575 looked so good it was kept 

Thanks for looking, if you made it this far then well done :lol:

Clark


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amazing array of cars Clark - i'll take the Jag :argie:
any pics of your Civic at all?


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Stunning range of cars and quality of work


----------



## Me9141 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job, all the cars look factory fresh!

Nice collection too.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic collection of cars, great work too.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely work as always PB :thumb:

Do you get bored of Range Rovers at all?:lol: Must say the interior of that Revere one is stunning! :argie:

And I couldn't help but notice that my Fiesta has lent parts to another British car :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> amazing array of cars Clark - i'll take the Jag :argie:
> any pics of your Civic at all?


Nah not yet,it's in severe need of a detail and I have no time to do it right now


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Glorious work Clark , which one gave you the most satisfaction?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Nah not yet,it's in severe need of a detail and I have no time to do it right now


not even had chance to wash my FN2 yet 
hopefully taking it on a Brands Hatch track day in april


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning collection clark and some massive metal to detail OMG E Type looks amazing i was lucky enough to be guest of Jaguar at the Goodwood Festival of Speed this year and they had one of there E Types from a Museum spent age's just looking at it , also the lotus JPS for me stunning, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Glorious....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> not even had chance to wash my FN2 yet
> hopefully taking it on a Brands Hatch track day in april


Mine is so bad I gave it a 1 bucket wash,it looks grey not black. Luckily I know someone who can take all those scratches out


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:
got a few marks on mine to sort out and the usual swirls (has blue flake in the paint too :argie

anyway, sorry for going way offtopic


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Some gorgeous cars there!

How do you get the "®" in your titles?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Lovely work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Seeing these write ups make me embarrassed to put mine on! Great list of cars and images as always.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

some truly stunning cars, great asortment.Finish looks great on all of them


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Some gorgeous cars there!
> 
> How do you get the "®" in your titles?


By having a registered trademark


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great set of works Clark :thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great pictures PB. Love the Rangey's. The Revere is a bit of a beast :devil: 

Great work on all the cars. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

some lovely work and motors there clark. Weird how rangies often look the best but get overlooked when it comes to what to do writeups on!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work on everything! Good to see PB writeups again


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice mix of motors, I would have that Revere it's one mean looking beast!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

only 24 hours? thats nothing 

I pulled a 30 hour shift on an rs4 :lol:


some nice cars there.. really nice interior on the revere.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Glorious work Clark , which one gave you the most satisfaction?


Probably the Revere as it needed the most work and had never ending paintwork. From memory I think it took close to 4 or 5 hours to get the front bumper spot on alone!


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

B.E.A.UTIFUL! Stunning set, not only, of photos, but automotive icons & beauty! That e-type engine & bay is an amazing piece of engineering, good enough to eat my dinner off..(if I didn't have OCD)!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing work, i'll have the e-type please


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Loving the E Type , especially after it was finished


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy smokes!! you've been busy!

Amazing work on all of them cars, I really do like the jag


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice work collection E type jag is probably one of the best looking cars ever :thumb:


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

EXCELLENT. More posts of you work are needed.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work on all those cars Clark , thanks for sharing .

Mario


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work as always :thumb:

How do you polish around the lettering on the the Range Rovers without removing them?


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Did u do a write up of a jdm ep3 you had in months ago?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

All look well after some tlc. Is it wrong I like the last RR sport? Looks menacing.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Top work as usual Clark! :thumb:

That Jaguar is simply beautiful! :argie:

What was the orange peel like on the Revere? It looks poor over the arches.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow to the jag!!!!!!

The RR Revere is very...ermmm..."Drug Dealer"


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic array of cars and some cracking finishes.

I don't think I could of handled cleaning the wheels on the e-type though! They must of been a labour of love!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Now there is some lovely cars and lovely work

quality clark :thumb:

your be on TV soon 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stunning cars, and a stunning job you did on them all! :thumb:

Bagsie the JPS Lotus :argie:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You have officially painted me green mate. The pick of the bunch for me is the range rover.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> Great work as always :thumb:
> 
> How do you polish around the lettering on the the Range Rovers without removing them?


Sometimes by machine,other times by hand and sometimes I do take them off if the paint is really bad 



Chuffy said:


> Did u do a write up of a jdm ep3 you had in months ago?


Afraid not,sorry!



Optimus said:


> Top work as usual Clark! :thumb:
> 
> That Jaguar is simply beautiful! :argie:
> 
> What was the orange peel like on the Revere? It looks poor over the arches.


To be honest it wasn't much worse than any other Range Rover,in fact some areas were actually better!



id_doug said:


> Fantastic array of cars and some cracking finishes.
> 
> I don't think I could of handled cleaning the wheels on the e-type though! They must of been a labour of love!


I did have slightly sore finger tips after the fourth one,they look awesome when done though so its worth it 



Kelly @ KDS said:


> Now there is some lovely cars and lovely work
> 
> quality clark :thumb:
> 
> ...


You'll need to pass on details of your make up artist Kelly 



President Swirl said:


> You have officially painted me green mate. The pick of the bunch for me is the range rover.


Which one?


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW, Clark nice work:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great selection of very well detailed cars Clark, photographs are good too 

Baz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent stuff as expected fella:thumb:

Love the colour of the blue RR, surprised that isn't a more popular colour.

Every Lottery winner should have a 2-eleven in their garage...epic drive!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> You'll need to pass on details of your make up artist Kelly


Botox mate , and also find a bit of lime prime helps too :lol:
Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding results as always! :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The revere mate. More exterior than in interior though.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder How many organs i need to sell for one of these lovelys....










Stunning work there on all of the cars.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

Revere of St.Albans you mean. Little rich boy's crap!

Thankfully the Jag makes up for it. Nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Epic work, cars and photography guys!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CHRIS172CUP said:


> Revere of St.Albans you mean. Little rich boy's crap!
> 
> Thankfully the Jag makes up for it. Nice


Bit harsh surely??


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW! thats all i have to say!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

CHRIS172CUP said:


> Revere of St.Albans you mean. Little rich boy's crap!
> 
> Thankfully the Jag makes up for it. Nice


Was that aimed at me or just a sweeping statement about the company and owners?


----------



## Scotty-Gee (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad to see the North East of Scotland is still struggling its way through this recession with this moderate display of motors.

Top work as always guys....


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Firstly, fantastic work Clark :thumb:



PaulN said:


> Wonder How many organs i need to sell for one of these lovelys....


Here you go :thumb:
The Revere wouldn't be my choice to be honest, but they certainly stand out from the crowd.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Clark, loving the Jag E type :argie:


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

Great work. The Jag has to be the star of the show! All stunning.


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Speechless !!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Scotty-Gee said:


> Glad to see the North East of Scotland is still struggling its way through this recession with this moderate display of motors.
> 
> Top work as always guys....


Gotta love that oil bubble :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

who's a busy boy then!! love the lotus JPS and the 575 colour combo :argie:

2 coffee's to get through that lot........:thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning collection pleasure to view
Like the E type, Love the Exige JPS detailing looks the part


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Clark! I've missed the Polished bliss write-ups!

Lovely selection of motors!:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------

